# Attaching solid wood boards to a plywood dresser top?



## Smithwhit (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello -

Looking for a bit of guidance (novice here). Recently built a dresser out of clear pine/plywood, but would love to add a pine top to the plywood with a small overhang to give the dresser a more finished look. I was thinking of either using pocket holes or gluing the 1×4s together, but - how should I attach it to the plywood to allow for movement? I was thinking figure 8 fasteners? Probably should have planned ahead a bit more but this is where I am! Any suggestions would help! I've attached a picture of where I am so far!


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

Make short slots in the plywood, going in the same direction as the grain of the hard wood top, and then use bolts/screws up through the plywood top, through those slots and into the hard wood. The slots will allow the fasteners to slide with any movement of the hard wood top.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Make short slots in the plywood, going in the same direction as the grain of the hard wood top, and then use bolts/screws up through the plywood top, through those slots and into the hard wood. The slots will allow the fasteners to slide with any movement of the hard wood top.
> 
> - BFamous


Not in the same direction as the grain. The top won't move along the grain, but tangentially, across it. The slotted holes need to run across the grain of the top, likely front to back, to allow the wood to move.

If you have enough of an overhang to conceal it, then the figure 8s you mentioned would work, as would Z-clips.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

> Make short slots in the plywood, going in the same direction as the grain of the hard wood top, and then use bolts/screws up through the plywood top, through those slots and into the hard wood. The slots will allow the fasteners to slide with any movement of the hard wood top.
> 
> - BFamous
> 
> ...


Rich,
So are so correct. Ugh. I shouldn't try to answer questions while I'm at work and only half paying attention… I'm editing my original reply…


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

Why not finish it with another piece of that beautiful, clear pine plywood? 
Do the overhang to give it some depth and then frame the plywood ends with some solid wood trim. 
That way, you won't have to account for movement and the grain and color will match throughout


----------



## Smithwhit (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you for the quick input! As mentioned, total beginner/YouTube learner here (obviously) and appreciate the help and advice! Nice being able speak with people who know their stuff. Now just have to finish this up before baby comes! It's a bit harder to move around my shop (aka basement aka laundry room aka nothing fancy) being 30 weeks pregnant!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

To amend my earlier post, you only need to make one set of holes slotted. If you go with screws from underneath, you can screw the front down, and only the rear needs to allow movement. It's common when pinning but allowing for movement like that to pin it at the front, so the front lines remain clean and even and let the movement happen in the rear. (Make that *at* the rear - it sounds nicer).


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

To elaborate a little on what has been said above if I may: As has been mentioned, the object of the oblong holes and screws, of course, is so the screws can slide in the oblong hole as the wood top is either expanding or contracting. The type of screws you use matters. You don't want a flat head screw made for counter sinking as it will embed itself into the hole and not slide. Even a round head screw head might be too small and also not slide properly. If that is all you have, be sure to use a flat washer under the head. I have found that washer head screws work for this purpose very nicely. Don't over tighten.

One final point. Be sure to use plenty of screws to hold the top. Remember that it is common for one to use the top overhang as a finger hold when moving the chest. Particularly with soft wood like pine, it will be relatively easy to pull the screws out when doing this if there are not enough.

Nice looking chest. Good work.


----------



## Smithwhit (Mar 19, 2018)

Awesome! Thank you so much!!


----------



## everettTrue (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Smithwhit,

The dresser looks great. Is there any chance you still have the plans for it? I'd love to work from the design and make a couple small tweaks.

Thanks so much!


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks better without a top. Nice design. Take the that money and add a metal base.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Looks better without a top. Nice design. Take the that money and add a metal base.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1

Instead of a top I would build a setback base and put it up on legs.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> ....before baby comes! It's a bit harder to move around my shop (aka basement aka laundry room aka nothing fancy) being 30 weeks pregnant!
> - Smithwhit


That is an awfully nice looking piece for a novice, especially making it happen while at 30 weeks. I have to agree with the others, the top has a clean Danish style line right now as is, a 3" tall base to give you a toe kick would definitely aid to the design and also be a help for you if this is perhaps intended to also double as a changing table. If it is and is going to be in the midst of diaper warfare, I'd also suggest a WB poly finish! Congrats!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Looks better without a top. Nice design. Take the that money and add a metal base.
> 
> - CWWoodworking





> Why not finish it with another piece of that beautiful, clear pine plywood?
> Do the overhang to give it some depth and then frame the plywood ends with some solid wood trim.
> That way, you won t have to account for movement and the grain and color will match throughout
> 
> - dday


+1 to either or both of these ideas. It looks perfect with very clean lines as it sits. JMHO


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I think it would be kind of cool with mid century modern, or even Danish modern feet.
Something like this piece would be cool IMO
https://www.westelm.com/products/mid-century-console-large-h414/?catalogId=14&sku=7668804&cm_ven=PLA&cm_cat=MSN&cm_pla=Furniture%20%3E%20Buffets%20%2B%20Cabinets%20%3E%20Buffets%20%2B%20Sideboards&msclkid=56b83eb606ed10cac31f62d8ff56eb4e&adlclid=ADL-ab337f33-02ff-473f-a86a-eb75a5be8ed0


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I agree, leave the case alone it looks great, and use the funds for something else.

Babies = Cash outflow. At least on a one at a time basis. You have 12 to 15 of them, you can do the hand me down thing, but jeesh then you have to worry about the food budget. Doctors, Schools, ohhh the nightmares…..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Make short slots in the plywood, going in the same direction as the grain of the hard wood top, and then use bolts/screws up through the plywood top, through those slots and into the hard wood. The slots will allow the fasteners to slide with any movement of the hard wood top.
> 
> - BFamous
> 
> ...


correct i just did this exact thing myself.nice catch rich


----------

